# wallabies



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

anyone know where i could get bennetts wallabies from and what sort of price i'd be looking at?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

there was one for sale a few months ago in the classifieds but dont know who was selling it.
the only thing i know about keeping them is you need a high fence like 9ft high to stop them from jumping out!
stu


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah i remember seeing that. will do a search now, thanks

anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you could PM Scott W from captive bred I swear he was on about getting some a while ago.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Yeah Hi, 

What age are you looking for?

If a youngster then you would be looking at later in the year.

You could try Trevor Lay for an elder.

We do not have any youngsters on our books until as said later in the year, but if Trevor is no good, l think l have a contact closer to your neck of the woods than mine.

R


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

it's for a friend so ill tell her what you said, any idea what sort of price i'd be looking at young and old? 
do any of the people mentioned have a website?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Trevor doesn't, and if you want l can pm you his number directly.

Scott of Captivebred has a forum

Reptile Forum, Reptile Classifieds - CaptiveBred :: Index

Regards Rory


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

cheers rory, ill pass the number on


----------

